# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  Waat about HRT for a 43 year old woman with Hysteretomy

## bowhunter1775

Gf had a Hysterectomy at 25. She is currently on Premarin .625mg daily. She is 5'4" and about 155lbs. She is gradually losing a about a pound a week or two through calorie counting and exercise. She's consuming around 1200-1300 calories on most days.

Could her weight loss be sped up through use of other or different hormones/doses?

----------


## Grappler13

Test and estrogen for women who've had a hysterectomy with a double oophorectomy. 

http://thebiostation.com/resource-ce...-hysterectomy/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bowhunter1775

What about HCG ?

----------


## Grappler13

> What about HCG?


I don't think HCG stimulates the ovaries like it does the cells in the testes. By the way, are you treating a woman with an radical hysterectomy (double oophorectomy) or does she still have ovaries(s)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bowhunter1775

> I don't think HCG stimulates the ovaries like it does the cells in the testes. By the way, are you treating a woman with an radical hysterectomy (double oophorectomy) or does she still have ovaries(s)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No ovaries.

----------


## bowhunter1775

bump

----------


## budman_z71_24

My wife has a very similar case. She is 40 and they tried many different medications. I told her to make her doctor do more blood work and he didn't . He put her on estratest, which I read good things about on here. I'm in the process of finding her another doctor that will do blood work, but can keep you posted on her progress on estratest.

----------


## bowhunter1775

> My wife has a very similar case. She is 40 and they tried many different medications. I told her to make her doctor do more blood work and he didn't . He put her on estratest, which I read good things about on here. I'm in the process of finding her another doctor that will do blood work, but can keep you posted on her progress on estratest.


Thanks budman, please do.

----------

